# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Gjenden të vdekur 4 fëmijët në banesë, nëna: S'kishim bukë të hanim

## ilia spiro

Nëna gjen të vdekur katër fëmijët në shtëpi 




DURRES-Katër fëmijë të mitur u gjetën të pajetë nga nëna e tyre sot në mëngjes në banesën e tyre ne Sukth të Durrësit. 
Dy vellezer dhe dy motra, Robert Xheka, 13 vjeç, Vilson Xheka,11 vjeç, Kasandra Xheka 9-vjeçare dhe Nertila Xheka 6 vjeç u gjetën të pajetë ndërsa dyshohet paraprakisht se shkak mund të jetë bërë asfiksia nga tymi. Dyshohet se një vatër zjarri në banesë ka shkarkuar gazra helmues ndërsa fëmijët kanë qënë në gjumë. Policia ka mbërritur në vendin e ngjarjes dhe po kryen hetimet paraprake për të zbuluar shkaqet e kësaj tragjedie. Sipas të dhënave të para nga vendngjarja, fëmijët kishin ndezur një qiri në kushtet e errësirës, c'ka ka provokuar djegien e televizorit dhe krijimin e gazrave helmues. 
Nëna e shokuar po merret në pyetje nga policia. IMesohet se prindi ka qënë në punë gjatë natës, pasi punonte si këngëtare në një lokal. Sipas nënës, fëmijët kur ka mbërritur në shtëpi kanë qënë të pajetë. 
Detaje
Zana Xheka si zakonisht trokiti ne dere, por askush nuk ja hapi, atehere ajo hapi deren me celes por shtangu kur pa 4 trupat e vegjel te pajete neper krevate dhe divane. Klithmat e nenes zgjuan fqinjet qe njoftuan policine per ngjarjen e rende. Nga kqyrja e trupave u pa se nuk kishte shenja dhune ne trupa, vetem shenja bloze ne fytyre. Policia dyshon se nje qiri i lene ndezur ka krijuar nje vater te vogel zjarri qe eshte shuar, por qe ka prodhuar tym ne banese sa mund te kete asfiksuar femijet.
Mesohet gjithashtu se nena jetonte se bashku me 4 femijet dhe ishte ndare nga bashkeshorti per shkak te dhunes qe ai ushtronte mbi te dhe dhe femijet. Nena para pak kohesh madje kishte kerkuar dhe mbrojtje nga policia pasi bashkeshorti i kercenonte vazhdimisht. Per te mbajtur femijet ajo punonte si kengetare ne nje lokal dhe me te ardhurat menaxhonte shtepine dhe femijet qe deri pak ore me pare ishin ne jete.

Ora 13:14- Dëshmia rrënqethëse e nënës
Ajo është fare e vetme, katër fëmijët e saj nuk jetojnë më. Për News 24 rrëfen kthimin e fundit në shtëpi aty ku priste të gjente në gjumë "të vegjlit" e saj por i gjeti të vdekur. Mes dhimbjes e lotëve, në fytyrën e kësaj nëne të vetme lexohet qartë vuajtja e sakrificat e bëra në jetë për të rritur katër fëmijë, pa baba.

"Kam bërë shumë sakrifica për ta, po i rrita, po i lija vetëm kur ikja në punë, i mbroja se njerëzit i merrnin nëpër këmbë. Kur erdha në shtëpi kam parë vetëm vajzën e vogël sipër krevatit, e kam parë të mbuluar me gëlqere, nuk guxova më të shoh fëmijët e tjerë, fillova të bërtas, thirra komshijtë...aty ishte nxehtësi e madhe, ishin thyer xhamat“,- rrëfen ajo, ndërsa nuk nguron që në këtë ditë të fajësojë babain e tyre, i cili kurrë nuk ka sjellë në shtëpi asgjë për fëmijët, sic tha ajo.

"Ai fare nuk është përgjigjur për to gjithë jetën, as një copë bukë nuk ka prurë në shtëpi për kalamajtë, as një palë corape, unë punoja ditë dhe natë dhe kur shkoja në shtëpi ai më torturonte“,- shprehet Zana.

Mes lotëve, ajo sjell përsëri në kujtesë fëmijët e saj, "Katër fëmijët nuk ndaheshin nga njëri tjetri, ato ecnin vetë", por sot nuk janë më...
(d.b/BalkanWeb)

Videoja tronditese:

link:http://www.balkanweb.com/videoAlbum/..._id_video=7536

----------


## Brari

tragjedi e madhe..
ska fjal ta pershkruajm..

po ku lihen 4 femij vetem.. moj zana..

kujt i kendoje ti naten oj grue..

shteti shqiptar paguan mijra nepunes..qe nga presidenti e deri tek kryeplaku i fshatit..

mirpo.. keta te paguar nuk bejne as 1% te detyres per te cilen pagohen..

ka shkalluar nje nene.. me femije.. nga fukaralliku.. por ku jan shteti i fshatit apo i lagjes..

dhe qente kan celulare ne shqiperi..
alooo.. policia.. alo..shteti.. alo kryplaku..ose kryeplaka.. alo daku.. alo edvini.. alo saliu.. alo topi.. nje komshije tek ne iken naten e i le femijet e vegjel vetem.. 

shteti qe eshte shtet.. menjiher ne kembe e shkon tek nena e papergjegjshme ose e pa afte menderisht te kuptoje abc e prindit.. se femija vogel nuk lihet vetem.. dhe gjen zgidhjen..

do benj stadium madheshtor thot saliu.. se.. mo na i kan rene fitimet jahtaxhive te zemunit te futbollit te sheqerit te pulave te magazeve..
do i ve buldozer piramides.. a thua se  eshte gati te bjere..e do zej posht ndonje shkolle femijesh.. 

hidhi milionat ne se ke o sali.. mjeku.. ne kujdesin social.. ne kujdes social real e jo formal si deri tani.. qe te jete nat  dite ne roje te fukarase nga konispoli deri ne shistavec.. 

po ata m.uter katundaro bejleret milioneret e sukthit.. qe duan ti kendoje nje nene fukareshe.. 
sejcili prej tyre bishave e ka ditur se cingija e mjere i le 4 femije vetem ne shpi.. e vjen tu perdridhet atyre bo.le mdhenjve ne mejhane.. 
ik moj shoqe te kalamaqerit..  se na ben muzik magnetofoni neve..
na dhe 200 leka bleju buke vocrrakve..
keshtu ben nje shqiptar i vertete.. 
pse eshte i pavdekshem hugoi me kozeten e te mjereve..

turp i madh.. per republiken e qelbur te shqiperise..qe don te festoje marrezishto madherisht 100 vjetorin e pordhes..

qeveri e sherbeses tha saliu..

ku e ke administrat qe sherben..

nje m.ut te madh..

kini krijuar armaten qe i merr cdo muaj rrog te majme kti qerrata shteti..

2 milion e gjysem e kishte rrogen topi.. per ti trashur mire topet..

dil pra more pis e shiko ku jeton fukaraja..

..


tmerr..

po keshtu kjo lloj qeverisje dhe ne kosove..

asgje nuk i dallon..

fukaraja eshte i pa shtet.




..

----------


## ^SHIU^

Ngushellime Nenes. Tragjedi e madhe. Shteti duhet te mabj pergjegjesi per vdekjen e ketyre femijeve. Jam dakord me Brarin per sa shkruan me lart vec se me nje perjashtin. Une nuk mendoj se nena ishte e papergjegjshme. Ajo e shkreta ishte vetem e ndare nga burri; shkonte punonte naten jo nga qefi por nga halli qe te ushqente femijet. Ata te shkretet kishin ndezur qiri se nuk kishte drita! Ku eshte Saliu qe krekosej dhe thoshte se ne shqiperi nuk ka me nderpreje dritash. Ku eshte ministri i energjitikes Meta? Te shkoj e ta ngushelloj kete nene nese ka sy e faqe. TURP!

----------


## bindi

Nuk eshte rasti i pare qe ndodhin tragjeti te tilla, keto gjera ndodhin veten ne shqipri. me vjen shum keq kur degjoj lajme te tilla....,jam pa mas i irituar...,nuk te kap veshi nje lajm te mire ne kete vend...

----------


## PINK

gjynah shume. tragjedi. Femijet iken, nuk kthehen me. Jo po sala, jo po qeveria. Gjema u be. C'e do jeten kjo tani? 4 pernjehere. tmerr !!

----------


## Edvin83

Gjenden të vdekur 4 fëmijët në banesë, nëna: S'kishim bukë të hanim
Mark Brunga | 11/11/2010 | Lajm i fundit | 
DURRËS- Tragjedi në një familje në Durrës. Katër fëmijët e familjes Xheka, dy motra e dy vellezër janë gjetur të vdekur ne banesë nga nëna e tyre n orët e para te mëngjesit.


Fëmijët e kanë kaluar natën vetëm, pasi nëna punonte si këngëtare në një lokal nate në Tiranë, ndërkohë babai nuk jetonte me ta për shkak të problemeve bashkëshortore.


Sipas të dhënave të para të policisë shkak i vdekjes dyshohet të jetë bërë asfiksia nga gazrat e shkaktuar nga një zjarr i rënë në një nga qoshet e dhomës ku ndodheshin fëmijët. Vatra e zjarrit paraprakisht mendohet të jetë një qiri i ndezur për ndriçim si rezultat i mungesës së energjisë elektrike.


Ngjarja ka ndodhur rreth orës 02.30, në një banesë të ndodhur në afërsi të Kantinës së Verës në Sukth.


Nëna e fëmijëve në gjendje shoku, Joana Xheka tregon se ka qenë e detyruar te punojë, pasi kanë vuajtur gjithnjë varfëri ekstreme. "Nuk kishim as bukë të hanim, jam martuar që 15 vjeçe dhe burri ka 4 muaj që është zhdukur"- thotë ajo.


Menjëherë pas marrjes së njoftimit në vend kanë shkuar drejtues të Policisë së Qarkut Durrës, shërbime Policie dhe drejtues të pushtetit vendor. Po kështu të njoftuar nga shërbimet e Sallës Operative në vendin e ngjarjes kanë shkuar edhe shërbime të Zjarrfikësit të qytetit, Urgjencës së Spitalit Rajonal Durrës, Grupi Hetimor vazhdon kryerjen e veprimeve të para hetimore.



Nga hetimet e deritanishme rezulton të kenë gjetur vdekjen shtetasit:

-Robert Besim Xheka, 13 vjec.

-Vilson Besim Xheka, 11 vjec.

-Kasandra Besim Xheka, 9 vjece.

-Nertila Besim Xheka, 6 vjece.

----------


## PINK

O zot i madh c'a tmerri. Pashe kete videon tani. C'a paradoksi; "shtepia" ku jetonin keto, dhe shtepia ngjitur. Burri, kafsha kishte 4 muaj qe ishte zhdukur.

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

..................................................  .

ngushëllime nënës!

po ç'farë ngushëllimesh t'i thuash. nuk ka ngushëllim ajo nënë, jo.

si ti thotë njeriu? - të të rrojnë të tjerët, ëëë?

shkatërrim i plotë për të. 

jam dakord me Brar-in ,SHIU. ishte e papërgjegjshme dhe e pagoi shume keq, fatqeqësisht.

jo se nuk kishte hall e nevojë por ja.., lihen fëmijët vetëm???

edhe do vuajë për gjithë jetën në ndërgjegjjen e saj, deri sa të vdesë nuk do pushojë së paguari këtë gabimin e saj.

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

> O zot i madh c'a tmerri. Pashe kete videon tani. C'a paradoksi; "shtepia" ku jetonin keto, dhe shtepia ngjitur. Burri, kafsha kishte 4 muaj qe ishte zhdukur.


ku mund ta shikoj dhe unë videon. nuk jetoj në Shqipëri e nuk kam satelit

----------


## PINK

> ku mund ta shikoj dhe unë videon. nuk jetoj në Shqipëri e nuk kam satelit


Te posti i pare e ke dhe linkun. Pasi te lexosh te gjithe artikullin, ne fund ke dhe videon.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Shqeperia eshte be vend lufte, cdo dite vdesin njerez ne te.

Imagjinoni per 3 dite kan vdek 16 persona dhe plagos 41 eshte normale kjo?Joooo!
Po ca i duhet Shqiperise vizat apo hyrja ne BE? Po si mund ta pranoj kete gje BE?
Po kta politikanet te pa shpirt qe flasin per arritjet e Shqiperise e nuk shofin qe vdes populli cdo dite, pa uj, drita, permbytje, vrasje, aksidente, varferi. Njerez kafshe!!!!!

O zot c'far tmerri. Ngushllime familjes. Ajo nena me mire mos te ishte gjalle!!!!!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## TikTak

vallaj ai ven osht veni tragjedive. mir e ka thon brari

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

E tmerrshme... Sidomos gjendja qe jetonin ata, ne ate kasolle... o zot o zot.

Dhe ketej tek lajmet lokale sapo degjova per nje shtepi qe ishte djegur nga faji i nje cigareje te pa fikur mire, 5 femije te vdekur.

----------


## *Babygirl*

I lexova lajmet tek Klani dhe shkruan: *" Trupat e pajetë të fëmijëve kanë mbetur në morgun e qytetit të Durrësit, pasi askush nuk e merr përsiper t’i varrosë, duke i shtuar përmasat e kësaj tragjedie që ka rigjuar kujtimet e nje tjetër ngjarje të trishtë në këtë fshat. Tre vjet me parë, një ngjarje e njejtë u mori jetën 3 pjesëtarëve të së njëjtës familje"*

----------


## USA NR1

kater femi per te rritur prej nje nane eshte e pamundshme sidomos ne ballkan,
po me vjen shume keq per femijet per ngjarjen ,Zoti ne xhenet ju shperblefte vogelush e vogelushe...

----------


## pejani34

Me vjen shum keq per gjith keto tragjedi sidomos qe po ndodhin ne kohen e fundit ne Shqiperi

Gerdecit, Vershimet, ndeshja qe ndodhi , tash edhe kjo shum e rand,

ZOTI ju ndihmoft.

----------


## cool_shqype

kjo eshte nje TRAGJEDI..................
nje mallkim per te gjith ata politikane dhe drejtues lokale.....kojshi e njerezi....qe iu shterr dora per pak ndihme

----------


## Nete

Me vjen shummm keq,Allahu i shperblefte ne parajse... :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## s0ni

S'me ben zemra te shikoj videon....o zot cfare tmerri!

----------


## Izadora

Se pashe vidio , por tragjedi !!!
Nuk kishte te aferm kjo grua , qe ta ndihmoshin sado pak ??

----------

